# Which pig blanket would be best?



## Candy (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been looking at pig blankets for Fernando for the winter months, but I'm not sure about which is best and what size you would use for a 12 inch long DT. I want to order it soon so if anyone can help out with their own experience I'd appreciate it. I'm actually thinking about ordering two...one for my cat outside.


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont know if its best.. but I use the Stanfield Matts. the best price I found was www.osborne-ind.com 
they make many sizes. Under livestock they tend tp be cheaper.. things for pets or dogs and cats tend to cost more. 
size.. about the size of his body with room to grow.. as long as his house is bog enough for him to move off of it as well.. and get the thermostat with it..


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with Laura they make great mats and remember to get a thermostat to go with it. A control for the heat is very important. He needs to be able to move off the mat and cool down as well. It should be just a bit bigger than the tort. I like the one that fits in the corner, that's what Bob uses and it's a great mat...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with Laura and Maggie I have been using one of their larger mats with a thermostat for 5 years with out problems.


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2010)

Desert Tort? You are not hibernatng him thru the winter? Is he sick?


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 15, 2010)

I just ordered a new one from osborne(stanfield) and it came by ups this afternoon.I love it.I got the 2 foot x 3 foot and I paid 122.00 plus shipping and it was just over 150.00.It was a bit pricey but worth it in the long run.They make the best matts in my opinion and they have the best price around.They seem to last forever!


----------



## Candy (Sep 15, 2010)

I will look into the Stanfield and I do like the idea of a corner one a lot thanks. I don't know yet Laura if I'm going to hibernate him or not. I'm leaning towards not because I can provide heat and light for him in the wintertime and I'm afraid he might come out of hibernation with a URI like he did last year. I've had heat in his enclosure where he sleeps at night now for a week because it's been kind of cold here at night and he goes inside of it around two or three on most days. I think he likes knowing that there is a place with heat. Sometimes he hides under plants, but since it's been chilly he always chooses his enclosure. What wattage do you guys use?


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 16, 2010)

My 2x3 is a 160 watt and it works great.Last night was my sulcatas first night on his new pad and he was smack dab in the middle of it when i went out there this morning.He outgrew his last one so i had to upgrade!


----------



## Candy (Sep 16, 2010)

TKCARDANDCOIN said:


> My 2x3 is a 160 watt and it works great.Last night was my sulcatas first night on his new pad and he was smack dab in the middle of it when i went out there this morning.He outgrew his last one so i had to upgrade!



Tom how old is the one he outgrew? What size is it? Would you want to sell it?  The one I was looking at is a 40 watt only and I don't think that is enough, but am not sure.


----------

